# "Leave your Polarising Filter on at all times"



## Fashion Jr. (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay so I recently did a workshop with a Fashion Photographer on a location shoot, he said that rather than a UV filter it is good to always have a Polarising filter screwed on. What do you think?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2011)

He/she obviously doesn't shoot in low light.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

Bad advice.  Besides the fact that it will absorb some light (causing you to compensate with either the shutter speed, aperture or ISO), they can have an adverse affect on how human skin is photographed.  Some may like it, some may not care and some photographers absolutely hate it.


----------



## Nod (Apr 5, 2011)

As Big Mike says, bad advice !


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2011)

It will give you richer, more-saturated color under most daylight conditions, by eliminating much of the glare that exists on the surface of so,so,so,so many objects and plants and leaves. It does however change how you see things through the camera--everything is darker, and seems more abstract.


----------



## Nod (Apr 5, 2011)

I think a neutral density filter is more useful that a polarizer but both have their uses. I like the ND filter better to remove water glare than the PF. But for skies the PF is better.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Apr 7, 2011)

Nod said:


> I think a neutral density filter is more useful that a polarizer but both have their uses. I like the ND filter better to remove water glare than the PF. But for skies the PF is better.


 
I'm fairly certain that ND filters don't do anything for glare reduction. They just evenly reduce all the tones making everything darker, unless compensated with the exposure.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> Nod said:
> 
> 
> > I think a neutral density filter is more useful that a polarizer but both have their uses. I like the ND filter better to remove water glare than the PF. But for skies the PF is better.
> ...



Correct!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 7, 2011)

Fashion Jr. said:


> Okay so I recently did a workshop with a Fashion Photographer on a location shoot, he said that rather than a UV filter it is good to always have a Polarising filter screwed on. What do you think?


 
What's their name? Who are they?


----------



## Stryker (Apr 8, 2011)

Bad advice.  I shot a few portraits yesterday but left the CPL on the lens.  Output was a real mess.  Skin tones were off, eyes were like from a dead person in a morgue. 

Dont leave you CPL on your lens only the UV (multi-coated).  And remove the UV when shooting at night...


----------



## simpy (Apr 11, 2011)

This has to be some of the worst advice i have heard for a while.


----------



## dmtx (Apr 11, 2011)

Fashion Jr. said:


> Okay so I recently did a workshop with a Fashion Photographer on a location shoot, he said that rather than a UV filter it is good to always have a Polarising filter screwed on. What do you think?



Did he give a reason for this advice?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 11, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> Nod said:
> 
> 
> > I think a neutral density filter is more useful that a polarizer but both have their uses. I like the ND filter better to remove water glare than the PF. But for skies the PF is better.
> ...



I know damn well an ND won't do anything for glare reduction.  The purpose of an ND is to reduce the amount of light entering the lens barrel and hitting your sensor by its given "stop" factor.  Very useful under certain situations and intent, but nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## runner2541 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone with opinions on "enhancing" filters?


----------



## ann (Apr 24, 2011)

what is your meaning for "enhancing" filters?


----------



## runner2541 (Apr 25, 2011)

For example (from Andorama camera website: Tiffen 77mm Enhancing Glass Filter: 

Description
Makes reds, rust browns and oranges "pop", with minimal effect on other colors. 

Perfect for fall foliage, earthtone rock formations, architecture, woodwork and faded rustic barns.
Features
 	Ideal for enriching and saturating reds, browns and oranges.
	When used with a polarizer, creates dramatic outdoor effects.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2011)

I've seen som,e beautiful landscape/fall foliage work done using various enhancing filters. These things actually work!


----------



## ann (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks, learn something new everyday.


----------



## ann (Apr 27, 2011)

Some new light on the subject. As a lark i bought a cheap grad ND filter to show in my basic class and when i opened it today on the package was this statement."Constant use of this filter is recommended for clear pictures well as a lens protector" . It is some off brand from China and they had listed a whole series of various types of filters. I had no intention of using it so I did care about the quality , just looking for cheap.

However, based on the way it is package I would bet that statement is on every filter pack. As it comes after a description of the standard use of a polarizer.


----------

